# Little man



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

Got a new little man this morning! He's a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my, too cute, congrats.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Aww, how cute! He's got some very pretty coloring!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh is he cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Handsome little guy! So cute you just wanna snuggle and kiss that little goaty nose.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

Indeed he is! It looks as if his mother finds so, too, and she must know!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Aww Such a cute little guy!!:inlove:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sweet little guy! Congrats!


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

Thanks all!!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awwwwww look at da bebe!!!!!!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Congratulations! He is adorable. :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

HE IS ADORABLE! look at that stance...bless his new little heart! Mama looks good & healthy! Congrats! New kids make all the work worth every second! :happygoat::goatkiss:


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

What does he look like at the double age - that is today?


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

Trollmor said:


> What does he look like at the double age - that is today?


I'll post a new picture in just a little bit!


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

He's growling already!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw, he is a cutie!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Aww what a cute little guy:inlove::inlove:


----------



## jhancock20 (Feb 12, 2019)

Growing * not growling


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Congrats! He is cute! You are expecting a little human too! How fun!


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

jhancock20 said:


> He's growling already!


And so does his voice!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What a precious doll-baby! Congrats!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

awwww such a handsome buckling.


----------

